# Preg Lab About to deliver-Need TX Help SHe's in Shelter!!!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

it's killing me, it won't ever stop will it?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

mylissk

We have a rescue and a foster for her to go to we just need someone to get her out of shelter and take toward Little Rock, Arkansas. Anything anyone could do would be appreciated.

Margie, from Calif. Ark. Ret. Rescue Effort that saved Chance will save she and her babies.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What's the status of the shelter???? Remembering the fiasco in Houston with them not wanting to relinguish to a person not actually adopting the dog....... Are they willing to give her to someone knowing she is on the way to rescue in Arkansas???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny & Maggie's Mom*

Penny & Maggie's mom:

You can call Kristi's cell (she's with the shelter) or if you'd rather not tell me and I'll have Margie find out.
The foster is in Arkansas and the rescue is in CA.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Penny & Maggie's mom:
> 
> You can call Kristi's cell (she's with the shelter) or if you'd rather not tell me and I'll have Margie find out.
> The foster is in Arkansas and the rescue is in CA.


Could you have Margie find out. Also, how close to delivery do you think????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny & Maggie's Mom*

Penny and Maggie's Mom:

Margie sent me the email this am she's at work so I am to try to find help and told me she had a foster for her in Little Rock, ARK. and would take her into her rescue, CARRE.

Margie said she was about to pop, so she must be PRETTY PREGNANT.
Margie and Kristi won't to get her out of there before she delivers I'm sure.

I will have Margie find out and how should I let you know what she said?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Penny and Maggie's Mom:
> 
> Margie sent me the email this am she's at work so I am to try to find help and told me she had a foster for her in Little Rock, ARK. and would take her into her rescue, CARRE.
> 
> ...


 
I PM'ed you how to reach me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Is there a vet in the area she's in who will deliver her first? 
We had a situation here where GRRIN got a pregnant golden. A local vet who is a saint kept them till they were 8 weeks old and ready for adoption. They have ALL been adopted. The vet adopted the mom! He took them home with him every night!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks Everyone:

I got all of your msgs. and I'm reading them.
Great Suggestion Debles.
I am trying to straighten out with Krista (shelter) via email right now,
if this Pregnant beauty still needs a rescue to pull her and get her started out towards Little Rock, Arkansas, where her foster is.

Will update as soon as I get a definite answer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*All*

All:

thanks for your offers of help. Deb: I suggested a vet to Krista, just in case she delivers tomorrow!! Transport is Thurs. or Friday.
Finally got this answer from Krista at the shelter.

It sounds like this little Honey is all set!

No. The dog is being pulled by Golden Gate Lab Rescue in San Francisco and we have transportation set from the shelter to Little Rock Ark. Now there maybe another leg to the transport as the foster is in Brinkley Ark. Margie Mullen is handling that end of things. Her email is [email protected].

THanks
Krista


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Margie of CARRE*

Update from Margie of CARRE

Well Karen the good news is she is getting out on Thursday and will be delivered to Texarkana to overnight and then onto Little Rock where a friend of the foster mom is going to pick her up at 8am and hold her till Paige (foster mom) gets off work. So for now she is covered. If you hear from another rescue closer than CA that wants to rescue her let me know. We are paying Paige $10 (bargain) to foster. Paige is the one who has the choc mom and 4 week old pups from this same shelter. She used to be a vet tech and is very capable of giving excellent care to the mom and puppies. 

Mom is very pregnant and ready to deliver any second. We are hoping she holds off until after transport but this is the best we can do for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hope that it's today*

I'm really hoping for Honey that she is being picked up today!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Any news???? Did she get picked up and make it to Texarkana without delivering???? I've been thinking about her all day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Betty*

Betty:

If you call Krista at the shelter or email her-calling would be faster, she will let us know.

At home today but INSANELY BUSY. I WILL email Margie also!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful News from Margie of CARRE in CA*

Krista is taking her on Monday directly to Paige the foster mom who is meeting her in Texarkana. *She couldn't go yesterday on transport as she went into labor and had 13 puppies. 4 yellow and the rest black or maybe some chocolates too. Mom and pups doing well and Krista was taking them to her house until Monday. Thanks for asking. As soon as I have some pictures I will send them out. 

*Chance is leaving tomorrow!! I cannot tell you how excited and happy his new mom (Cheri) and dad are. They have already said to me they love him already. Margie


----------

